# Really Thick Toe Nails



## KnowHow (Aug 22, 2008)

It is a disaster for me every time I sit down to cut my toe nails. They are so thick and tough and I am only 29. I know alot of seniors have tough nails. I have to soak my feet in hot water for like 15-20 minutes before I can start cutting. Is there anything like a cream or conditioner I can use to soften my toe nails on regular basis? I am becoming more concerned about this because one of my nails is trying to grow into my skin and it is getting hard to cut it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## skatulli (Aug 25, 2008)

You could try a BLISS product for the feet at a Sephora store. I am not sure what else is there in the market for this. I also have thick nails but when I soak them for 10-15mins and then cut them I am fine.


----------



## Texansis (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometimes it is just genetic and there is nothing you can really do.

My big toenails are thick and impossible, also. I gave up on traditional cutters and bought a small craft size wire cutter. Not elegant, but at least it isn't a struggle to cut them any more.


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 14, 2008)

i don't have super thick toenails, but sometimes i file the surface of my nails. sometimes people do that to like "buff" and smooth out the ridges, I guess you can just go hardcore and file them down to an optimum thickness? i know, it's pretty ghetto and also probably reallly bad for your nails or something...oh well


----------

